# Pins and needles



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya, just something I am little concerned about, I have been getting very weird sensations in my body, like numb sensations in my fingers and tingling what feels like nerve endings in my feet and pins and needles quite alot and shooting cramps, I am on my fifth round of Clomid, 50mg and was taking metformin all last cycle but stopped because I didnt get on with it, breathlessness, I feel like I have no energy and get breathless alot easier. I know I should ring somewhere to find out whats wrong but just wanted to know if this is a side effect maybe other people are familiar with before I start to fret. Ta

Max


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hiya max, no sorry. I havn't heard of pins and needles with Clomid or should i say i haven't had these symtoms whilst i have been taking them. I think the best thing to do is whoever prescribed you the Clomid, to ask them because they will know or not. It might be a reaction to the clomid or just coinsidental. 

Hope you find your answers and good luck
Melanie xxx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, 

I have had the whole no energy thing on clomid, As for the breathlessness im not sure on that. 

With the pins and needles could you have hurt your neck? I had a spell of pins and needles in one hand and was told it was all to do with a nerve in the neck. Certain other drugs can give you pinsa nd needles or shooting pains, some Analgesics/pain releif for example can actually have this effect.

Having said that i would definitily speak with gp or cons about it, 

Let us know how you get on. 

Gemsxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I really think you should get this checked out! I had similar about 4 years ago and i also lost my sight in one eye and was slurring a bit and had a bad head etc. in the end it was because i suddenly had high BP! never ever had it before, they took me off the pill (ironically on it for 15 years) immediately as they said i could have a stroke    hormones can do that apparantely! it gradually came down and the pins and needles and numbness etc went. Im not saying to panic but get it checked out defiantely. It may be cos youve stopped the met now and your body is adjusting.

Also are you taking any vitamins etc?? i cant take them as they give me tingling/numbness in fingers etc esp Vit B and Folic Acid!! just a thought.  TC.  Jo x


----------

